# little critter vs center cab



## SgtBluffTrainman (May 1, 2008)

whats better 
the aristo little critter or center cab switcher


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Neither, they're both good.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

The center cab switcher will give you two motor blocks for power, and will haul quite a bit of weight... 
Slightly longer than the Li' Critter, but in my opinion, worth the additional length and expense... 
If you want "more compact", go with the Lil' Critter. 
If you want something that's a solid/powerful switcher, go with the Center Cab... 
And of course, there will be those that disagree with my analysis, but that why you asked for opinions, yes??


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Better would be heavier and more motors. Center cab would be like having 2 critters and for track power, the center cab has twice as many power pickups.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

and just in case it matters to you, 
both are totally fictional locomotives..no real prototype. 

Aristo created them by cutting and pasting Alco RS3 parts.. 
but the real Alco never had locos of either style. 

Scot


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two Centre Cabs (Aristo). Whenever I run at least one puts in an appearance. They are delightful, reliable little locos and what is more they are easily handled if your hands don't work as well as they used to. " border=0> 
They will haul quite a few cars - dependant upon any grades - but as they are a small loco I usually keep to between five and seven cars which, in my opinion, looks fine. However,they still look fine with one or two cars when switching. 
I also have an RS3 but usually run that with longer consists. 

Regarding the fictional side of the matter, well my railroad is fictional and can therefore run anything, within reason, that may have been made for a Shortline.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Centercab, the dual block is definetly worth it


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05/11/2008 4:44 PM
Centercab, the dual block is definetly worth it


I don't own a center cab, but would like to comment on dual blocks. They seem to be a source of major problems when running on track power. At least in my experience with the Bachmann Shay and Climax (key word here may be "Bachmann"). If one block loses track power, it drags the other one to a halt! I suppose it depends on how they design all of the power connections between the blocks, but on the Bachmann, they are problematic for sure. I don't know how Aristo does it.


----------

